# Please Recommend Good "Starter" Festivals in the North East to Set Up Shop!



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Well this coming season I want to try something new. I'm taking my heat-pressing on the road! My great idea is to rent a vendor booth at a few festivals/fairs and sell my custom heat press products this season, and get my feet wet with the whole process. I've never done it before, and I'm pretty excited about it.

Problem is, I don't know where the festivals are! I'd like to do this fairly close to home, so somewhere in the NY/NJ/CT region would be ideal. I think music festivals and street fairs would probably be the most responsive audience to my products. I just don't know which ones are recommended, or how to even find them.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

I would start by contacting state or regional Chambers of Commerce and find out what festivals/fairs are on their 2009 calendar. Then, contact the fairs and ask for some vendor references. You'll discover which ones are good for you only by trial and error.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here are a couple of directories:

Art and Craft Shows, Festivals, Fairs, Expos, Concerts - Event Directory of 50,000 FREE Online Listings!
The Crafts Report Magazine
Sunshine Artist: America's Premier Art and Craft Show Magazine


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Totally forgot about this thread, thanks for the responses!


----------



## oopsivebeenbad (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey!

Just is case you haven't found the vendor arena you're looking for or you want to try something new, check out NYC Street Fairs & Festivals -- MARDI GRAS FESTIVAL PRODS.. They handle a bunch of street fairs all over NYC from April thru November.


----------

